# 2001Maxima upgrades



## fett (Mar 22, 2005)

For the past 4 years I've enjoyed my '01 Maxima (5spd.),but now I've been thinking about a modest boost in power (25-30 hp.) Any suggestions how to achieve this and not affect reliability ? Any comments about performance chips or electronic supercharger (e-Ram) ? Thanks !


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

stillen race pipe....good for at least 10-20 hp at the wheels and only for $350

http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&%20;subcat=162&Brand=&id=4030&page=1


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Electronic superchargers have been tested many times by reputable places and found to be *worthless*.

You can remove the precats in the secondary pipe (aka, y-pipe)... I'd grab the Cattman or Custommaxima one myself. (or Warpspeed...). Definitely not 30hp though, even when combined with intake and a cat-back exhaust-- it could be close, though. Intake/y-pipe/catback/cams might be another 30whp+ at the high-end, though, although I have not personally verified this myself.

AFAIK there are no ECU upgrades for the 1999.5-through-2001 cars yet. Jim Wolf Technology (JWT) and Technosquare (TS) are the only two companies with ECU upgrades that actually do anything to the 1995+ Maxima, and they haven't bothered to devote the resources to it yet.


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

am3rican said:


> stillen race pipe....good for at least 10-20 hp at the wheels and only for $350
> 
> http://www.stillen.com/Sportscars_detail.asp?cat=2&%20;subcat=162&Brand=&id=4030&page=1


I doubt you're gonna get 20 whp with a y-pipe.... more like 10-12 on a VQ30... the y-pipe probably is the best bang for the buck in terms of hp though....


----------



## Puppetmaster (Mar 28, 2005)

Check out also intakes made by Frankencar and Berk (both short RAM) and Place Racing and Cattman (both are the same thing just that Cattman makes em now I think, both CAIs).... 

www.frankencar.com

www.berktechnology.com

www.cattman.com


----------

